# w00t - NSFW



## abraxas




----------



## Battou

Planets have to reproduce some how.....


This poor planet


----------



## abraxas

Battou said:


> Planets have to reproduce some how.....
> 
> 
> This poor planet



Mother Earth?


----------



## Battou

abraxas said:


> Mother Earth?




Being that small, I can understand how that happened :lmao:


----------



## abraxas

Battou said:


> Being that small, I can understand how that happened :lmao:



Baby Moons?

Thinking about it, it would be hard.


----------



## Big Bully

Where on earth did you find the penis rock!!!


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> Where on earth did you find the penis rock!!!



Much to my chagrin, it just sort of popped up one fine morning!


----------



## Antarctican

Oh, the one-liners dancing on the tip of my tongue....

:taped sh:


----------



## tempra

Antarctican said:


> ...dancing on the tip of my tongue....
> 
> :taped sh:



Sounds great to me!


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Overread

I.I.I don't know quite what to say


I think it better that I stay silent.........


----------



## lockwood81

Too funny.:lmao:


----------



## KabeXTi

lulz


----------



## Big Bully

abraxas said:


> Much to my chagrin, it just sort of popped up one fine morning!


 
I damn near fell out of my chair laughing when I saw your comment!!


----------



## Artograph

Well, well, ...........hellllow there big fella!  :flirty:


----------



## Antarctican

Could it be that this is where the expression 'between a rock and a hard place' came from??

Does abraxas mind that we've hijacked his thread?


----------



## Overread

hehe
far as I am concerned he hijacked the thread to start with!

and I now also know the secret to getting posts in the nature section!


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> I damn near fell out of my chair laughing when I saw your comment!!



That, sounds exciting to me.  All kidding aside, this shot was harder than it looks.


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> Could it be that this is where the expression 'between a rock and a hard place' came from??
> 
> Does abraxas mind that we've hijacked his thread?



I suppose if it bothered me, I'd get my rocks off and go somewhere else.


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> Oh, the one-liners dancing on the tip of my tongue....
> 
> :taped sh:



Erotic dancing?


----------



## Battou

abraxas said:


> Much to my chagrin, it just sort of popped up one fine morning!



Talking about the first thing that pops up huh.


----------



## mmcduffie1

nice find lol


----------



## abraxas

mmcduffie1 said:


> nice find lol



Finding it wasn't the challenge- I mean, it's very conspicuous and disturbing.  Mustering up the courage to get close to it took several years though.


----------



## pm63

NSFW nature/wildlife?

Only on TPF.


----------



## toofpaste

I would of gotten banned if I posted this.


----------



## abraxas

pm63 said:


> NSFW nature/wildlife?
> 
> ...



It is natural, and to some I imagine it would represent wild life.


----------



## Overread

abraxas said:


> Finding it wasn't the challenge- I mean, it's very conspicuous and disturbing. Mustering up the courage to get close to it took several years though.


 
 its that feeling that (no matter where you stand) you can feel a set of eyes watching you press that shutter button and they all know what is it you see and what you are shooting


----------



## Antarctican

abraxas said:


> All kidding aside, this shot was harder than it looks.


:lmao:



abraxas said:


> I suppose if it bothered me, I'd get my rocks off and go somewhere else.


  

Stop, you're killin' me!!


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, you're killin' me!!



Clumsy me.

I though letting it plunge to the bottom and then thrusting it back to the top in response would provide a more enjoyable rythm for everyone involved.


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> its that feeling that (no matter where you stand) you can feel a set of eyes watching you press that shutter button and they all know what is it you see and what you are shooting


 
Yeh how many people do you think didn't have the balls to take this shot. 



abraxas said:


> Clumsy me.
> 
> I though letting it plunge to the bottom and then thrusting it back to the top in response would provide a more enjoyable rythm for everyone involved.


 
That rythm is enjoyable, but if you would have included more people it would have been a rock hard party!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Antarctican said:


> ...dancing on the tip of my tongue....



I know not what to say to that...


----------



## Big Bully

Chris of Arabia said:


> I know not what to say to that...


 

Wow Chris is speechless and drooling.. good sign!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Big Bully said:


> Wow Chris is speechless and drooling.. good sign!



Must be busy with something... 






Now let's see how your mind works...


----------



## RMThompson

Wow, abraxas, you're certainly my favorite "member".

WHY do you ask?

Well it's simple... I know you've been pounding the rock for years, looking for that money shot, and now all your hard work has come to a head with this photo.


----------



## abraxas

Thanks all- I was a bit nervous about pulling a boner and overexposing.


----------



## Antarctican

You clearly have everything well in hand in that respect.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Morning rock.


----------



## Big Bully

Chris of Arabia said:


> Must be busy with something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see how your mind works...


 
Cum-pletely dirty!!! 



RMThompson said:


> Wow, abraxas, you're certainly my favorite "member".
> 
> WHY do you ask?
> 
> Well it's simple... I know you've been pounding the rock for years, looking for that money shot, and now all your hard work has come to a head with this photo.


 You had me rolling in the sack with this comment..

What abraxas didn't tell us, is that the rock hard image in the photo was actually a gyser and it erupted as soon as he left.
Talk about using all the right strokes!


----------



## abraxas

Trenton Romulox said:


> Morning rock.



Mt Rushmore.


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> ...
> What abraxas didn't tell us, is that the rock hard image in the photo was actually a gyser and it erupted as soon as he left.
> Talk about using all the right strokes!



1. Never look it directly in the eye.  

2. Back away slowly.  

3. Keep your soap on a rope.


----------



## Antarctican

abraxas said:


> Mt Rushmore.


Less is more.  



(As in rush _less_, not more)


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> Less is more.
> 
> 
> 
> (As in rush _less_, not more)



Again, clumsy me.

Try again after a nap?


----------



## abraxas

I have to admit, while I was out there with no one around I decided to have some fun and play with the formation a bit.

Here's a bit different pose.





I tried to lighten it up a bit and keep the edges from becoming oversharpened without the focus going too soft.

The shaft does seem to be a bit red, which would imply that it may be a bit rusty.

BTW, the glowing effect in this shot was created by an HDR treatment. Does it seem to be properly saturated?


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> ...
> 
> What abraxas didn't tell us, is that the rock hard image in the photo was actually a gyser and it erupted as soon as he left.
> ...



For the most part, quite true;

I was afraid I'd finish up before the golden hour was over, and tried to think of things to distract me.  My thoughts were intially of the nature of the universe, but concentrating on swirling galaxies, black holes, and the natural vacuum of space just made things worse.

Geology bores the daylights out of me, but I trembled with the thought that a nearby volcanic cinder cone had not errupted for millions and millions of years. What a mess it would make if it started to spew lava all over the place right now.  

Good grief, it was hot out there.

My heart started racing. I shuddered and withdrew, but it was too late.  






Although I had completed my work before the climax of the day, I felt satisfied with the overall result.

My apology for the difference in the apparent size of obelisk in the second and third photos.  When things got dicey I switched to my back up lense which has less distortion and tends to make objects appear somewhat smaller. I'm hoping size doesn't matter.

PS- & please pardon the sensor spots near the base.  They're just a cosmetic blemish rather than a technical difficulty.


----------



## Big Bully

Haven't you heard the song girls lie too..

Size doesn't matter.. It's what you do with it that matters...


Well I guess all that can be said about these photos, is that "he is the master of his domain!"


----------



## RMThompson

Nominated: Best Thread of All Time.

Nominated: Most NSFW thread with no actual nudity

Nominated: Abraxas for "Excellence in psuedo-sexual photography"

Nominated: RMThompson, Big Bully, Abraxas, Battou, Antarctitan for "Excellence in sexual punnery"


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> ...
> Well I guess all that can be said about these photos, is that "he is the master of his domain!"



All comers welcomed.


----------



## abraxas

RMThompson said:


> Nominated: Best Thread of All Time.
> 
> Nominated: Most NSFW thread with no actual nudity
> 
> Nominated: Abraxas for "Excellence in psuedo-sexual photography"
> 
> Nominated: RMThompson, Big Bully, Abraxas, Battou, Antarctitan for "Excellence in sexual punnery"



:thumbup:

and proper use of the word, "w00t"


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> ...
> 
> Size doesn't matter.. It's what you do with it that matters...
> 
> ...



I suppose printed on luster paper and sheaved in a proper mat and frame a tiny version would be quite nice in a stairwell.


----------



## Big Bully

abraxas said:


> I suppose printed on luster paper and sheaved in a proper mat and frame a tiny version would be quite nice in a stairwell.


 

Yes, I can see it now.. The conversation would go something like this... Oh .... nice rock... Where did you grab this photo... It has an interesting shape. I swear I have seen it before... It's at the tip of my tongue.. I can almost taste it... Oh I will think of it later..
OMG YOU HAVE A PENIS ON YOUR WALL!!!!


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> Yes, I can see it now.. The conversation would go something like this... Oh .... nice rock... Where did you grab this photo... It has an interesting shape. I swear I have seen it before... It's at the tip of my tongue.. I can almost taste it... Oh I will think of it later..
> OMG YOU HAVE A PENIS ON YOUR WALL!!!!



So, my question is, do you think it should hang a little lower?


----------



## |)\/8

I am sure if you go there at night, it points to Venus, :hail:.


----------



## ruaslacker2

|)\/8 said:


> I am sure if you go there at night, it points to Venus, :hail:.


 Maybe Uranus.....:greenpbl:


----------



## manaheim

O
M
F
G

*Makes a note to check this gallery more often.*

And here I thought you were all so... stiff.


----------



## |)\/8

ruaslacker2 said:


> Maybe Uranus.....:greenpbl:



Dang, I came back to edit my post and add "and possibly Uranus", you beat me to it, .


----------



## Big Bully

abraxas said:


> So, my question is, do you think it should hang a little lower?


 
Yea maybe a little lower and to the left... Or is it the right?! :flirty:



|)\/8 said:


> I am sure if you go there at night, it points to Venus, :hail:.


 
I heard it follows Venus all day! It is a movable photo!



ruaslacker2 said:


> Maybe Uranus.....:greenpbl:


 
There is stiff competition between those two.


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> ...
> There is stiff competition between those two.



A hard act to follow?


----------



## Big Bully

I think it penetrates the topic very nicely..

Hey do you think that this is where the hardened criminals hang out..?


----------



## abraxas

I've been 'around the world', and found a$$holes to be evenly spread.


----------



## duncanp

wow, this thread has suffered the hardship of many over eager TPFers, shame...


----------



## Big Bully

abraxas said:


> I've been 'around the world', and found a$$holes to be evenly spread.


 
They may be evenly spread, but some are dirty bastards..


----------



## abraxas

duncanp said:


> wow, this thread has suffered the hardship of many over eager TPFers, shame...



I would never have believed my post would become so admired.  I'm lingering until it becomes flaccid.  Give me twenty minutes and I'm up for another go at it.



Big Bully said:


> They may be evenly spread, but some are dirty bastards..



I think that's what makes it intriguing to explore all the nooks and crannys.


----------



## Big Bully

True, and through exploring you may find that some holes are being blocked by some pretty big dicks.


----------



## Antarctican

This whole thread is getting out of hand.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha, I will calm down... my excitement with this thread was starting to climax.. But I can get it under control..


----------



## abraxas

This has certainly become an interesting, shall we say, ... Ménage à trois???


----------



## Antarctican

Think you could handle it? Are you sure you can pull it off?


----------



## Big Bully

It would be hard. But I think I could get a firm grasp of the situation and manage it.


----------



## Antarctican

I've heard abraxas can be rather prickly and might rub people the wrong way.....




(W, you know I'm just kidding and going for the double entendres, right?)


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> I've heard abraxas can be rather prickly and might rub people the wrong way.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (W, you know I'm just kidding and going for the double entendres, right?)


(w00t!!!, message #69)

I'll rub 'em pretty much anyway I can get them.

I'm thinking this may be a situation I never should have slipped into, but will certainly enjoy watching as things get heated up.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I guess if the situation gets too sticky we can always ease the tention with some lubrication. Then things just might slip into place.


----------



## Antarctican

Hope you're not sending out the wrong kind of massage to abraxas, BB. 

We don't want him to get a bad vibe.


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> ...
> 
> a bad vibe.



Any 'vibe' I bring to the party will be in full working order with fresh batteries.


----------



## Antarctican

:shaking:

That's so exciting!

:goodvibe:


----------



## MissMia

How on earth did I miss this thread? Very creative shot Abraxas!


----------



## abraxas

MissMia said:


> How on earth did I miss this thread? Very creative shot Abraxas!



Thanks! Pleased to see you join in.

BTW, this is the best day in my life.


----------



## MissMia

abraxas said:


> Thanks! Pleased to see you join in.
> 
> BTW, this is the best day in my life.



It is? Care to share why.


----------



## Big Bully

He has 3 of the hottest women on the forum paying attention and commenting on his member..


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> He has 3 of the hottest women on the forum paying attention and commenting on his member..



  Very true!!!!


----------



## abraxas

MissMia said:


> Very true!!!!



Yep.

I had to take a little -me- time.  I was hoping this post could be re-erected whenever anybody had the urge.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I always have urges, so I might be stroking this thread more than most..


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> Well I always have urges, so I might be stroking this thread more than most..



It's been awhile since I even took a look at this thing. I thought I'd check to see if it had any life left in it.  Not too bad if I say so myself.


----------



## Pugs

Good Lord, Anty, Meg, Mia.... I'm just sad that I missed this thread when it was still up and at 'em and plugging away...


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha! Wow Abraxas you totally knew which thread would pull me out of my hole.

Pugs, and why weren't you apart of this thread?!


----------



## abraxas

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha! Wow Abraxas you totally knew which thread would pull me out of my hole. ...



I must be psychic. I was having a dream about you.

& thank you for being subtley suggestive! (or is it suppley ?)


----------



## Big Bully

Dreaming of me?! hmmm I hope it was dirty.. lmao
I was and am being supple, I can bend either way. lol


----------



## Pugs

Oh, good lord, the images that conjures!  Did I ever mention that I can do the splits?  

And, I don't know why I didn't find this thread when it was still in its peak.  With the way y'all were thrusting back and forth you'd think I'd have taken note earlier given its titillating nature and my juvenile sense of humor...


----------



## abraxas

I feel, like a boob right now.


----------



## Big Bully

abraxas said:


> I feel, like a boob right now.




Hey you being a boob, totally trumps my boobs.. lol

Pugs, we were only trying to penetrate the essence of the original photo. We were only thrusting back and forth trying to get a deeper knowledge and hold on this rock hard, solid picture.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I think there are a few people here who need to get a grip of _themselves_ - after all, abraxas must be fair worn out by all the attention he's been getting...


----------



## Big Bully

Lol suure take the fun out of it.. lol


----------

